# lucir



## Magg

Hi, plaster a wall? Please, just confirm if it is correct. Thanks.


----------



## Irell

Hi Magg!

Lucir = just painting a wall white like you do with a ceiling.
plaster is more like 'estuco'

saludos,
Irelle


----------



## Masood

I thought LUCIR meant 'to light up' or 'illuminate'...?


----------



## Magg

Well, 'lucir' in a building context also means to finish a wall with plaster, recover it, so you can paint on it after that.  

Is 'plaster a wall' correct, then?

And what about 'lucir de hormigón/cemento'? Maybe 'cover with cement'?


----------



## cuchuflete

Magg said:
			
		

> Well, 'lucir' in a building context also means to finish a wall with plaster, recover it, so you can paint on it after that.
> 
> Is 'plaster a wall' correct, then?
> 
> And what about 'lucir de hormigón/cemento'? Maybe 'cover with cement'?



Magg, could it be "to prime" a wall?  This is the application of an undercoat of --typically white--paint before applying the final coat of paint or wallpaper.

Also, of possible use to you:  





> 7. tr. enlucir  (? blanquear con yeso las paredes).


 from our friends at the RAE.

Un abrazo,
Qxu


----------



## Magg

UHMM... Cuchu, I don't think 'to prime' is the right verb.
Here in Spain, when a wall is built with bricks, after that it is 'lucida' with plaster (yeso) what means that the worker covers the wall with a quite thick layer of it to get the wall smoothed and uniform. It does nothing to do with an undercoat.
Then, it is painted.
It is similar to the 'estuco' that Irell commented before.


----------



## cuchuflete

Magg said:
			
		

> UHMM... Cuchu, I don't think 'to prime' is the right verb.
> Here in Spain, when a wall is built with bricks, after that it is 'lucida' with plaster (yeso) what means that the worker covers the wall with a quite thick layer of it to get the wall smoothed and uniform. It does nothing to do with an undercoat.
> Then, it is painted.
> It is similar to the 'estuco' that Irell commented before.



Thanks for the added information Magg.  Based on that, in AE the verb might be 'to plaster'.  Stucco is generally used to describe the cement-like material applied to the outside of a house, rather than to interior walls.
Qxu


----------



## Masood

Magg said:
			
		

> UHMM... Cuchu, I don't think 'to prime' is the right verb.
> Here in Spain, when a wall is built with bricks, after that it is 'lucida' with plaster (yeso) what means that the worker covers the wall with a quite thick layer of it to get the wall smoothed and uniform. It does nothing to do with an undercoat.
> Then, it is painted.
> It is similar to the 'estuco' that Irell commented before.



I would say that the walls had been rendered (_enlucido_) with cement.


----------



## araceli

Hola:
Encontré revocar o enlucir o lucir o enyesar una pared interior: to plaster, si es exterior to render.
Chau.


----------



## Magg

Ok, then.
I'll use 'to plaster' for interior walls and 'render' for external ones.

Thanks all


----------



## Irell

Hi Magg,



> Here in Spain, when a wall is built with bricks, after that it is 'lucida' with plaster (yeso) what means that the worker covers the wall with a quite thick layer of it to get the wall smoothed and uniform. It does nothing to do with an undercoat



this really is 'to plaster a wall', no matter inside or out.

Night!
Irelle


----------



## Masood

Irell said:
			
		

> Hi Magg,
> 
> 
> 
> this really is 'to plaster a wall', no matter inside or out.
> 
> Night!
> Irelle



Hmmm...actually, I'd agree with araceli. If it's an internal wall it's _plastered_ (in fact, the stuff applied _to_ the walls is called 'plaster'). If it's external it's referred to as a _rendered_ wall.


----------



## cuchuflete

Masood said:
			
		

> Hmmm...actually, I'd agree with araceli. If it's an internal wall it's _plastered_ (in fact, the stuff applied _to_ the walls is called 'plaster'). If it's external it's referred to as a _rendered_ wall.



Please note that 'rendered' in this sense is BE and not used on this side of the puddle for application of stucco or other materials to outside walls.

C


----------



## Masood

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Please note that 'rendered' in this sense is BE and not used on this side of the puddle for application of stucco or other materials to outside walls.
> 
> C


Granted.
Magg, es cosa tuya ¡Elija Ud!


----------



## cristóbal

Magg said:
			
		

> Ok, then.
> I'll use 'to plaster' for interior walls and 'render' for external ones.
> 
> Thanks all




Magg, you might have already found your answer, but just to make sure, my Spanish Architecture professor uses the verb "lucir" in the same sense as you have mentioned "to plaster a wall".


----------



## Magg

Thanks for the remark Cristobal.


----------



## cristóbal

Well, you are certainly welcome... The thing is that the terminology depends a lot on the region, I would say, considering that not all architectural techniques are used in all regions.  For example, plastering a wall would not be a very common activity in the Southern United States while in the West you might see a lot of "stucco" and I doubt you would see very many walls plastered in the North either.  We usually use drywall mounted on wooden studs when it comes to residential construction, there's really not much smoothing necessary--something completely contrasted to typical Spanish residential construction.


----------



## ferleguidoor

_*Plaster for Walls.  *The indications in the plans and architectural specifications, which shall prevail in cases of plaster and finish, shall be followed.

_*Enlucido para Paredes*_. _Deberán ser seguidas las indicaiones en los planos y las especificaciones arquitectónicas las cuales prevalecerán en casos de enlucido y acabado.

¿Estamos de acuerdo? _
_


----------

